# wireless problem on dell inspiron 6400

## nickel

Hi,

I got a problem with the wlan.

I can't get the interface or card or whatever (it's intel pro wireless 3945abg by the way) to restart orstop and start. Also, when i boot it doesn't get up! I have to start it manually.

When i boot:

configuration not set for eth2

assuming dhcp. Which doesn't work. I got a statip ip.

interface eth2 does not exist

(i dont know where to look for a log file    :Embarassed:  )

when i restart:

i get errors. Something like: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A): and (8B..)

and finally, it claims, wireless have been killed off and i don't know, how to restart it. >So i have to reboot.

# iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth2      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Revtrud7"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:DE:92:FC   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=59/100  Signal level=-71 dBm  Noise level=-72 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:892   Missed beacon:0

```

eth2 is for me a surprise. Normally it uses eth1. Perhaps it is so because of wifi-radar.

i removed the eth0 from /etc/init.d/

/etc/conf.d/net

```

##############################################################################

# QUICK-START

#

# The quickest start is if you want to use DHCP.

# In that case, everything should work out of the box, no configuration

# necessary, though the startup script will warn you that you haven't

# specified anything.

#

# WARNING :- some examples have a mixture of IPv4 (ie 192.168.0.1) and IPv6

# (ie 4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab) internet addresses. They only work if you have

# the relevant kernel option enabled. So if you don't have an IPv6 enabled

# kernel then remove the IPv6 address from your config.

#

#

# If you want to use a static address or use DHCP explicitly, jump

# down to the section labelled INTERFACE HANDLERS.

#

# If you want to do anything more fancy, you should take the time to

# read through the rest of this file.

##############################################################################

# MODULES

#

# We now support modular networking scripts which means we can easily

# add support for new interface types and modules while keeping

# compatability with existing ones.

# 

# Modules load by default if the package they need is installed.  If

# you specify a module here that doesn't have it's package installed

# then you get an error stating which package you need to install.

# Ideally, you only use the modules setting when you have two or more

# packages installed that supply the same service.

#

# In other words, you probably should DO NOTHING HERE...

# Prefer ifconfig over iproute2

#modules=( "ifconfig" )

# You can also specify other modules for an interface

# In this case we prefer udhcpc over dhcpcd

#modules_eth0=( "udhcpc" )

# You can also specify which modules not to use - for example you may be

# using a supplicant or linux-wlan-ng to control wireless configuration but

# you still want to configure network settings per ESSID associated with.

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

# IMPORTANT: If you need the above, please disable modules in that order

##############################################################################

# INTERFACE HANDLERS

# 

# We provide two interface handlers presently: ifconfig and iproute2.

# You need one of these to do any kind of network configuration.

# For ifconfig support, emerge sys-apps/net-tools

# For iproute2 support, emerge sys-apps/iproute2

# If you don't specify an interface then we prefer iproute2 if it's installed

# To prefer ifconfig over iproute2

#modules=( "ifconfig" )

# For a static configuration, use something like this

# (They all do exactly the same thing btw)

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# We can also specify a broadcast

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

#gateway=  "eth2/192.168.0.1" 

# If you need more than one address, you can use something like this

# NOTE: ifconfig creates an aliased device for each extra IPv4 address

#       (eth0:1, eth0:2, etc)

#       iproute2 does not do this as there is no need to

#config_eth0=(

#   "192.168.0.2/24"

#   "192.168.0.3/24"

#   "192.168.0.4/24"

#)

# Or you can use sequence expresions

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" )

# which does the same as above. Be careful though as if you use this and

# fallbacks, you have to ensure that both end up with the same number of

# values otherwise your fallback won't work correctly.

# You can also use IPv6 addresses

# (you should always specficy a prefix length with IPv6 here)

#config_eth0=(

#   "192.168.0.2/24"

#   "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab/64"

#   "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ac/64"

#)

# If you wish to keep existing addresses + routing and the interface is up,

# you can specify a noop (no operation). If the interface is down or there

# are no addresses assigned, then we move onto the next step (default dhcp)

# This is useful when configuring your interface with a kernel command line

# or similar

#config_eth0=( "noop" "192.168.0.2/24" )

# If you don't want ANY address (only useful when calling for advanced stuff)

#config_eth0=( "null" )

# Here's how todo routing if you need it

#routes_eth0=(

#   "default via 192.168.0.1"      # IPv4 default route

#   "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"      # IPv4 subnet route

#   "::/0"               # IPv6 unicast

#)

# If a specified module fails (like dhcp - see below), you can specify a

# fallback like so

#fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" 

# NOTE: fallback entry must match the entry location in config_eth0

# As such you can only have one fallback route.

# Some users may need to alter the MTU - here's how

#mtu_eth0="1500"

##############################################################################

# OPTIONAL MODULES

# INTERFACE RENAMING

# There is no consistent device renaming scheme for Linux.

# The preferred way of naming devices is via the kernel module directly or

# by using udev (http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php)

# If you are unable to write udev rules, then we do provide a way of renaming

# the interface based on it's MAC address, but it is not optimal.

# Here is how to rename an interface whose MAC address is 00:11:22:33:44:55

# to foo1

#rename_001122334455="foo1"

# You can also do this based on current device name - although this is not

# recommended. Here we rename eth1 to foo2.

#rename_eth1="foo2"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# WIRELESS (802.11 support)

# Wireless can be provided by iwconfig or wpa_supplicant

# iwconfig

# emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

# Wireless options are held in /etc/conf.d/wireless - but could be here too

# Consult the sample file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example for instructions

# iwconfig is the default

essid_eth2="Revtrud7"

# wpa_supplicant

# emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

# Wireless options are held in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

# Consult the sample file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example for instructions

# To choose wpa_supplicant over iwconfig

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# To configure wpa_supplicant

#wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

# Consult wpa_supplicant for more drivers

# By default don't wait for wpa_suppliant to associate and authenticate.

# If you would like to, so can specify how long in seconds

#associate_timeout_eth0=60

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

# GENERIC WIRELESS OPTIONS

# PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS IN /etc/conf.d/wireless.example FOR

# HOW TO USE THIS ESSID VARIABLE

# You can also override any settings found here per ESSID - which is very

# handy if you use different networks a lot

config_Revtrud7=( "192.168.0.34/24 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_Revtrud7=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#dhcpcd_Revtrud7="-t 50"

#config_eth2 = ( "192.168.0.34 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

#set dhcp_Revtrud7="nodns"

dns_servers_Revtrud7=( "192.168.0.1" )

#dns_domain_ESSID="some.domain"

#dns_search_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search are mutually exclusive.

# You can also override any settings found here per MAC address of the AP

# incase you use Access Points with the same ESSID but need different

# networking configs. Below is an example - of course you use the same

# method with other variables

#mac_config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#mac_dhcpcd_001122334455="-t 10"

#mac_dns_servers_001122334455=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

# When an interface has been associated with an Access Point, a global

# variable called ESSID is set to the Access Point's ESSID for use in the

# pre/post user functions below (although it's not available in preup as you

# won't have associated then)

# If you're using anything else to configure wireless on your interface AND

# you have installed any of the above packages, you need to disable them

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# DHCP

# DHCP can be provided by dhclient, dhcpcd, pump or udhcpc.

#

# dhclient: emerge net-misc/dhcp

# dhcpcd:   emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

# pump:     emerge net-misc/pump

# udhcpc:   emerge net-misc/udhcp

# If you have more than one DHCP client installed, you need to specify which

# one to use - otherwise we default to dhcpcd if available.

#modules=( "dhclient" ) # to select dhclient over dhcpcd

#

# Notes:

# - All clients send the current hostname to the DHCP server by default

# - dhcpcd does not daemonize when the lease time is infinite

# - udhcp-0.9.3-r3 and earlier do not support getting NTP servers 

# - pump does not support getting NIS servers

# - DHCP tends to erase any existing device information - so add

#   static addresses after dhcp if you need them

# - dhclient and udhcpc can set other resolv.conf options such as "option"

#   and "sortlist"- see the System module for more details

# Regardless of which DHCP client you prefer, you configure them the

# same way using one of following depending on which interface modules

# you're using.

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# For passing custom options to dhcpcd use something like the following.  This

# example reduces the timeout for retrieving an address from 60 seconds (the

# default) to 10 seconds.

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# dhclient, udhcpc and pump don't have many runtime options

# You can pass options to them in a similar manner to dhcpcd though

#dhclient_eth0="..."

#udhcpc_eth0="..."

#pump_eth0="..."

# GENERIC DHCP OPTIONS

# Set generic DHCP options like so

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis nogateway nosendhost"

# This tells the dhcp client to release it's lease when it stops, not to

# overwrite dns, ntp and nis settings, not to set a default route and not to

# send the current hostname to the dhcp server and when it starts.

# You can use any combination of the above options - the default is not to

# use any of them.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# For APIPA support, emerge net-misc/iputils or net-analyzer/arping

# APIPA is a module that tries to find a free address in the range

# 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255 by arping a random address in that range on the

# interface. If no reply is found then we assign that address to the interface

# This is only useful for LANs where there is no DHCP server and you don't

# connect directly to the internet.

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "apipa" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ARPING Gateway configuration 

# and

# Automatic Private IP Addressing (APIPA)

# For arpingnet / apipa support, emerge net-misc/iputils or net-analyzer/arping

#

# This is a module that tries to find a gateway IP. If it exists then we use

# that gateways configuration for our own. For the configuration variables

# simply ensure that each ocet is zero padded and the dots are removed.

# Below is an example.

#

#gateways_eth0="192.168.0.1 10.0.0.1"

#config_192168000001=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#routes_192168000001=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#dns_servers_192168000001=( "192.168.0.1" )

#config_010000000001=( "10.0.0.254/8" )

#routes_010000000001=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )

#dns_servers_010000000001=( "10.0.0.1" )

# We can also specify a specific MAC address for each gateway if different

# networks have the same gateway.

#gateways_eth0="192.168.0.1,00:11:22:AA:BB:CC 10.0.0.1,33:44:55:DD:EE:FF"

#config_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#routes_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#dns_servers_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "192.168.0.1" )

#config_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "10.0.0.254/8" )

#routes_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )

#dns_servers_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "10.0.0.1" )

# If we don't find any gateways (or there are none configured) then we try and

# use APIPA to find a free address in the range 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255

# by arping a random address in that range on the interface. If no reply is

# found then we assign that address to the interface.

# This is only useful for LANs where there is no DHCP server.

#config_eth0=( "arping" )

# or if no DHCP server can be found

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "arping" )

# NOTE: We default to sleeping for 1 second the first time we attempt an

# arping to give the interface time to settle on the LAN. This appears to

# be a good default for most instances, but if not you can alter it here.

#arping_sleep=5

#arping_sleep_lan=7

# NOTE: We default to waiting 3 seconds to get an arping response. You can

# change the default wait like so.

#arping_wait=3

#arping_wait_lan=2

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# VLAN (802.1q support)

# For VLAN support, emerge net-misc/vconfig

# Specify the VLAN numbers for the interface like so

# Please ensure your VLAN IDs are NOT zero-padded

#vlans_eth0="1 2"

# You may not want to assign an IP the the physical interface, but we still

# need it up.

#config_eth0=( "null" )

# You can also configure the VLAN - see for vconfig man page for more details

#vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

#vconfig_vlan1=( "set_flag 1" "set_egress_map 2 6" )

#config_vlan1=( "172.16.3.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

#config_vlan2=( "172.16.2.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

# NOTE: Vlans can be configured with a . in their interface names

# When configuring vlans with this name type, you need to replace . with a _

#config_eth0.1=( "dhcp" ) - does not work

#config_eth0_1=( "dhcp" ) - does work

# NOTE: Vlans are controlled by their physical interface and not per vlan

# This means you do not need to create init scripts in /etc/init.d for each

# vlan, you must need to create one for the physical interface.

# If you wish to control the configuration of each vlan through a seperate

# script, or wish to rename the vlan interface to something that vconfig

# cannot then you need to do this.

#vlan_start_eth0="no

# If you do the above then you may want to depend on eth0 like so

# depend_vlan1() {

#   need net.eth0

# }

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bonding

# For link bonding/trunking emerge net-misc/ifenslave

# To bond interfaces together

#slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1 eth2"

#config_bond0=( "null" ) # You may not want to assign an IP the the bond

# If any of the slaves require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to write a depend function for the bond so they get

# configured correctly.

# This is exactly the same as a depend() function in our init scripts

#depend_br0() {

#       need net.eth0 net.eth1

#}

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#cd /etc/init.d

#ln -s net.lo net.ppp0

#

# We have to instruct ppp0 to actually use ppp

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

#

# Each PPP interface requires an interface to use as a "Link"

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyS0"       # Most PPP links will use a serial port

link_ppp0="eth0"             # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

#link_ppp0="/dev/null"         # PPPoA and ISDN links should have this

#link_ppp0="pty 'your_link_command'"   # PPP links over ssh, rsh, etc

#

# Here you should specify what pppd plugins you want to use

# Available plugins are: pppoe, pppoa, capi, dhcpc, minconn, radius,

#          radattr, radrealms and winbind 

plugins_ppp0=(

   "pppoe"   # Required plugin for PPPoE

#   "pppoa"   # Required plugin for PPPoA

#   "capi"   # Required plugin for ISDN

)

#

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

#username_ppp0='user'

#password_ppp0='password'

#

# NOTE: You can set a blank password like so

#password_ppp0=

#

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

#pppd_ppp0=(

#   "updetach"    # WARNING: If you don't specify this then we will

#         # not wait for the actual PPP link to go up

#   "maxfail 0"   # WARNING: It's not recommended you use change this

#         # if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

#   "debug"    # Enables syslog debugging

#   "noauth"   # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

#   "defaultroute"   # Make this PPP interface the default route

#   "usepeerdns"   # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

#

# On demand options

#   "demand"      # Enable dial on demand

#   "idle 30"      # Link goes down after 30 seconds of inactivity

#   "10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113"   # Phony IP addresses

#   "ipcp-accept-remote"   # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#   "ipcp-accept-local"   # Accept the peers idea of local address

#   "holdoff 3"    # Wait 3 seconds after link dies before re-starting

#

# Dead peer detection

#   "lcp-echo-interval 15"   # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

#   "lcp-echo-failure 3"   # Make peer dead after 3 consective

#            # echo-requests

#   

# Compression options - use these to completely disable compression

#   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

#

# Dial-up settings

#   "lock"            # Lock serial port

#   "115200"         # Set the serial port baud rate

#   "modem crtscts"         # Enable hardware flow control

#   "192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2"   # Local and remote IP addresses

#)

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

#phone_number_ppp0=( "12345689" ) # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

#chat_ppp0=(

#   'ABORT' 'BUSY'

#   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

#   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

#   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

#   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

#   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

#   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

#   'TIMEOUT' '5'

#   '' 'ATZ'

#   'OK' 'AT' # Put your modem initialization string here

#   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

#   'TIMEOUT' '60'

#   'CONNECT' ''

#   'TIMEOUT' '5'

#   '~--' ''

#)

# If the link require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# RFC 268 bridge - we need to write a depend function for the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

# This is exactly the same as a depend() function in our init scripts

#depend_ppp0() {

#   need net.nas0

#}

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ADSL

# For ADSL support, emerge net-dialup/rp-pppoe

# WARNING: This ADSL module is being deprecated in favour of the PPP module

# above.

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ADSL

# config_eth0=( "adsl" )

# wenn dsl

# You probably won't need to edit /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf if you set this

# adsl_user_eth0="ar2599711625"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ISDN

# For ISDN support, emerge net-dialup/isdn4k-utils

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ISDN

#config_ippp0=( "dhcp" )

# It's important to specify dhcp if you need it!

#config_ippp0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# Otherwise, you can use a static IP

# NOTE: The interface name must be either ippp or isdn followed by a number

# You may need this option to set the default route

#ipppd_eth0="defaultroute"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# MAC changer

# To set a specific MAC address

#mac_eth0="00:11:22:33:44:55"

# For changing MAC addresses using the below, emerge net-analyzer/macchanger

# - to randomize the last 3 bytes only

#mac_eth0="random-ending"

# - to randomize between the same physical type of connection (eg fibre,

# copper, wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-samekind"

# - to randomize between any physical type of connection (eg fibre, copper,

# wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-anykind"

# - full randomization - WARNING: some MAC addresses generated by this may NOT

# act as expected

#mac_eth0="random-full"

# custom - passes all parameters directly to net-analyzer/macchanger

#mac_eth0="some custom set of parameters"

# You can also set other options based on the MAC address of your network card

# Handy if you use different docking stations with laptops

#config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TUN/TAP

# For TUN/TAP support emerge net-misc/openvpn or sys-apps/usermode-utilities

#

# You must specify if we're a tun or tap device. Then you can give it any

# name you like - such as vpn

#tuntap_vpn="tun"

#config_tun1=( "192.168.0.1/24")

# Or stick wit the generic names - like tap0

#tuntap_tap0="tap"

#config_tap0=( "192.168.0.1/24")

# For passing custom options to tunctl use something like the following.  This

# example sets the owner to adm

#tunctl_tun1="-u adm"

# When using openvpn, there are no options

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bridging (802.1d)

# For bridging support emerge net-misc/bridge-utils

# To add ports to bridge br0

#bridge_br0="eth0 eth1"

# or dynamically add them when the interface comes up

#bridge_add_eth0="br0"

#bridge_add_eth1="br0"

# You need to configure the ports to null values so dhcp does not get started 

#config_eth0=( "null" )

#config_eth1=( "null" )

# Finally give the bridge an address - dhcp or a static IP

#config_br0=( "dhcp" ) # may not work when adding ports dynamically

#config_br0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# If any of the ports require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to write a depend function for the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

# This is exactly the same as a depend() function in our init scripts

#depend_br0() {

#   need net.eth0 net.eth1

#}

# NOTE: This creates an interface called br0 - you can give the interface

# any name you like

# Below is an example of configuring the bridge

# Consult "man brctl" for more details

#brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# RFC 2684 Bridge Support 

# For RFC 2684 bridge support emerge net-misc/br2684ctl

# Interface names have to be of the form nas0, nas1, nas2, etc.

# You have to specify a VPI and VCI for the interface like so

#br2684ctl_nas0="-a 0.38" # UK VPI and VCI

# You may want to configure the encapulation method as well by adding the -e

# option to the command above (may need to be before the -a command)

# -e 0 # LLC (default)

# -e 1 # VC mux

# Then you can configure the interface as normal

#config_nas0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Tunnelling

# WARNING: For tunnelling it is highly recommended that you

# emerge sys-apps/iproute2

#

# For GRE tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode gre remote 207.170.82.1 key 0xffffffff ttl 255"

# For IPIP tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode ipip remote 207.170.82.2 ttl 255"

# To configure the interface

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 pointopoint 192.168.1.2" )   # ifconfig style

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 peer 192.168.1.1" )      # iproute2 style

# 6to4 Tunnels allow IPv6 to work over IPv4 addresses, provided you

# have a non-private address configured on an interface.

# link_6to4="eth0"      # Interface to base it's addresses on

# config_6to4=( "ip6to4" )

# You may want to depend on eth0 like so

# depend_6to4() {

#   need net.eth0

# }

# To ensure that eth0 is configured before 6to4. Of course, the tunnel could be

# any name and this also works for any configured interface.

# NOTE: If you're not using iproute2 then your 6to4 tunnel has to be called

# sit0 - otherwise use a different name like 6to4 in the example above.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# System

# For configuring system specifics such as domain, dns, ntp and nis servers

# It's rare that you would need todo this, but you can anyway.

# This is most benefit to wireless users who don't use DHCP so they can change

# their configs based on ESSID. See wireless.example for more details

# To use dns settings such as these, dns_servers_eth0 must be set!

# If you omit the _eth0 suffix, then it applies to all interfaces unless

# overridden by the interface suffix.

#dns_domain_eth0="your.domain"

#dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#dns_search_eth0="this.domain that.domain"

#dns_options_eth0=( "timeout 1" "rotate" )

#dns_sortlist_eth0="130.155.160.0/255.255.240.0 130.155.0.0"

# See the man page for resolv.conf for details about the options and sortlist

# directives

#ntp_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#nis_domain_eth0="domain"

#nis_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Cable in/out detection

# Sometimes the cable is in, others it's out. Obviously you don't want to

# restart net.eth0 every time when you plug it in either.

#

# netplug is a package that detects this and requires no extra configuration

# on your part.

# emerge sys-apps/netplug

# or

# emerge sys-apps/ifplugd

# and you're done :)

# By default we don't wait for netplug/ifplugd to configure the interface.

# If you would like it to wait so that other services now that network is up

# then you can specify a timeout here.

#plug_timeout="10"

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

# If you don't want to use netplug on a specific interface but you have it

# installed, you can disable it for that interface via the modules statement

#modules_eth0=( "!netplug" )

# You can do the same for ifplugd

#

# You can disable them both with the generic plug

#modules_eth0=( "!plug" )

# To use specific ifplugd options, fex specifying wiress mode

#ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode wlan"

# man ifplugd for more options

##############################################################################

# ADVANCED CONFIGURATION

# 

# Four functions can be defined which will be called surrounding the

# start/stop operations.  The functions are called with the interface

# name first so that one function can control multiple adapters. An extra two

# functions can be defined when an interface fails to start or stop.

#

# The return values for the preup and predown functions should be 0

# (success) to indicate that configuration or deconfiguration of the

# interface can continue.  If preup returns a non-zero value, then

# interface configuration will be aborted.  If predown returns a

# non-zero value, then the interface will not be allowed to continue

# deconfiguration.

#

# The return values for the postup, postdown, failup and faildown functions are

# ignored since there's nothing to do if they indicate failure.

#

# ${IFACE} is set to the interface being brought up/down

# ${IFVAR} is ${IFACE} converted to variable name bash allows

#preup() {

#   # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#   # only works on some network adapters and requires the mii-diag

#   # package to be installed.

#   if mii-tool "${IFACE}" 2> /dev/null | grep -q 'no link'; then

#      ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#      return 1

#   fi 

#

#   # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#   # only works on some network adapters and requires the ethtool

#   # package to be installed.

#   if ethtool "${IFACE}" | grep -q 'Link detected: no'; then

#      ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#      return 1

#   fi

#

#

#   # Remember to return 0 on success

#   return 0

#}

#predown() {

#   # The default in the script is to test for NFS root and disallow

#   # downing interfaces in that case.  Note that if you specify a

#   # predown() function you will override that logic.  Here it is, in

#   # case you still want it...

#   if is_net_fs /; then

#      eerror "root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop ${IFACE}"

#      return 1

#   fi

#

#   # Remember to return 0 on success

#   return 0

#}

#postup() {

#   # This function could be used, for example, to register with a

#   # dynamic DNS service.  Another possibility would be to

#   # send/receive mail once the interface is brought up.

#   # Here is an example that allows the use of iproute rules

#   # which have been configured using the rules_eth0 variable.

#   #rules_eth0=(

#   #   "from 24.80.102.112/32 to 192.168.1.0/24 table localnet priority 100"

#   #   "from 216.113.223.51/32 to 192.168.1.0/24 table localnet priority 100"

#   #)

#   local x="rules_${IFVAR}[@]"

#   local -a rules=( "${!x}" )

#   if [[ -n ${rules} ]] ; then

#      einfo "Adding IP policy routing rules"

#      eindent

#      # Ensure that the kernel supports policy routing

#      if ! ip rule list | grep -q "^" ; then

#         eerror "You need to enable IP Policy Routing (CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES)"

#         eerror "in your kernel to use ip rules"

#      else

#         for x in "${rules[@]}" ; do

#            ebegin "${x}"

#            ip rule add ${x} dev "${IFACE}"

#            eend $?

#         done

#      fi

#      eoutdent

#      # Flush the cache

#      ip route flush cache dev "${IFACE}"

#   fi

#}

#postdown() {

#   # Enable Wake-On-LAN for every interface except for lo

#   # Probably a good idea to set RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

#   # as well ;)

#   [[ ${IFACE} != "lo" ]] && ethtool -s "${IFACE}" wol g

#   Automatically erase any ip rules created in the example postup above

#   if interface_exists "${IFACE}" ; then

#      # Remove any rules for this interface

#      local rule

#      ip rule list | grep " iif ${IFACE}[ ]*" | {

#         while read rule ; do

#            rule="${rule#*:}"   

#            ip rule del ${rule}

#         done

#      }

#      # Flush the route cache

#      ip route flush cache dev "${IFACE}"

#   fi

#   # Return 0 always

#   return 0

#}

#failup() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#}

#faildown() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#}

##############################################################################

# FORCING MODULES

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

#

# Loading modules is a slow afair - we have to check each one for the following

# 1) Code sanity

# 2) Has the required package been emerged?

# 3) Has it modified anything?

# 4) Have all the dependant modules been loaded?

# Then we have to strip out the conflicting modules based on user preference

# and default configuration and sort them into the correct order.

# Finally we check the end result for dependancies.

# This, of course, takes valuable CPU time so we provide module forcing as a

# means to speed things up. We still do *some* checking but not much.

# It is essential that you force modules in the correct order and supply all

# the modules you need. You must always supply an interface module - we

# supply ifconfig or iproute2.

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

# Now that we've warned you twice, here's how to do it

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" )

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "dhcpcd" )

# We can also apply this to a specific interface

#modules_force_eth1=( "iproute2" )

# The below will not work

#modules_force=( "dhcpcd" )

# No interface (ifconfig/iproute2)

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" "essidnet" "iwconfig" )

# Although it will not crash, essidnet will not work as it has to come after

# iwconfig

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "ifconfig" )

# The interface will be setup twice which will cause problems

```

# lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

i run kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r8 (by # uname comes only linux. what the...  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

# lsmod

```

localhost oswaldo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

yenta_socket           29196  0 

rsrc_nonstatic         14592  1 yenta_socket

snd_pcm_oss            46368  0 

snd_mixer_oss          18688  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4996  0 

snd_seq_oss            38016  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8704  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                57552  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9612  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ati_agp                10636  0 

fglrx                 661564  15 

agpgart                34636  2 ati_agp,fglrx

ipw3945               213796  1 

generic                 6148  0 [permanent]

snd_hda_intel          21528  0 

snd_hda_codec         167296  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                83076  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              25220  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    57444  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11528  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

pls help me. My hair is turning gray   :Confused: 

----------

## no_hope

 *nickel wrote:*   

> Also, when i boot it doesn't get up! I have to start it manually.

 

What do you mean? Do you have configure it manually or to modprob the driver?

----------

## nickel

i change to root (su) and run: /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start.

the module for the card is loaded: ipw3945 (ipw3945d starts at boot)

----------

## no_hope

If you want to restore normal interface numbering, delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and restart the system. After restart your ethernet should become eth0 and wireless eth1.

This may not be the problem, but just to make sure, in /etc/init.d make a symbolic link from net.lo to net.ethX (where X is your wireless interface number) and run rc-update add net.ethX default

I've had issues with older versions of ipw3945 on my laptop (not a dell though). If you are not using ipw3945-1.2.1, run "echo net-wireless/ipw3945 >> /etc/portage/package.unmask ; echo net-wireless/ipw3945 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; emerge -av net-wireless/ipw3945". See if that helps

Your laptop may have a tiny RF kill switch, make sure it's not on. You definitely have a software RF kill switch (one of the Fn-F? combinations). Try that as well.

----------

